# Post your July and August Pix right here!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Somehow we missed July, I guess we were just having too much fun!


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Ohio in July


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Here are a few from yesterday.









The riders on the bike path are doing the Beach Bum Tri. Running in the sand, riding a beach cruiser and paddling a surf board. She was one of the nicer looking riders!









Looking east off the Rudee inlet bridge.









Looking west off the Rudee inlet bridge.









A well earned breakfast. You can see me in the reflection on my glasses.









Local Biker hangout


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

*My nephew`s first bike tour.*

Two day out and back on the North Fork of the Boise River.


----------



## boltzmann (Sep 26, 2005)

*Old School*

This was at the entrance to a Paris metro stop.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## rnhatch (Mar 29, 2006)

A few from north west Georgia


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

July



















August


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Yard Art*

Along my local 30 route


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is the view from San Juan Road up at the South Mountain Preserve in Phoenix in July.









Here is one of the dangers awaiting you around some of the fast corners on San Juan Road. This tortoise was pretty big and could have caused some serious damage. Another cyclist picked him up and moved him across the road to safety.









Here is just some crazy guy I saw while out on a ride.









Vacation in July up in the White Mountains, Pinetop, AZ. Great riding up in Pinetop, but the altitude is killer on the lungs!









One more from Pinetop.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Two day out and back on the North Fork of the Boise River.


A great introduction to bike touring.

Likely you hooked him for life! :thumbsup:


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*It's been a good summer*

JULY
A little hiking in Rocky Mtn National Park
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MxOM2KOER48wd1QYCrHFbQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SnCprzPZ8DI/AAAAAAAAG50/R_KXsHj_Vto/s800/DSCN4749.JPG" /></a>

Playing with a new camera
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ctAWrWoVUDEmZbPUKtMLPQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/Sm3PVJPllFI/AAAAAAAAGyU/MyxSMy6tFd4/s800/P1000274.JPG" /></a>

Using the new camera at a brand new trail system
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Hk2tBZQOb547-jGeBQlwWQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/Smxf4xWux3I/AAAAAAAAGi0/Q38RBnVJ2vc/s800/P1000220.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KL1gcXzFJ1QpXcRAHgLleQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SmxecCdN53I/AAAAAAAAGhU/FZSw0SIzI3E/s800/P1000209.JPG" /></a>

AUGUST
Vacation in the San Juan mountains
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8YE-L6I64YJpziz75zDqhg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SoI3vbKVnNI/AAAAAAAAG8s/Z_LOas_5-mw/s400/P1000371.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/l6XrnuB2Xtgxlyh0WuHjGA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SoK3Zv9SKNI/AAAAAAAAHCw/9KVBG-fHvtM/s800/P1000519-1.JPG" /></a>

A ride in the Colorado high country
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Rtx_X_OtAyGUg_zyeCaMaQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SpqXnHJahVI/AAAAAAAAHRs/q7UJF3uOEwY/s800/P1000776.JPG" /></a>

And a trip back east to visit family (this is from the Pennsylvania Capitol Building in Harrisburg)
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-pjdLCzKqjfQB_ltnR7pEQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/Spsu88ZT-dI/AAAAAAAAHWI/cJmTULczToI/s800/P1000690.JPG" /></a>


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*One from the farm.*

I took this picture 3 weeks ago on a ride through the NC State research farm in Goldsboro, NC. The unopened flowers look like something evil out of a science fiction movie to me.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

July and August covers a lot of ground. I've taken more pictures over the last two months than the rest of the year Sorry if post to many.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

A few more


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Killer job with the night pics, jd3.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*A lil' family camping trip in the Snowy Range, gone terribly wrong . . .*

It is the "Snowy" Range, after all, even in mid-August.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pablo said:


> It is the "Snowy" Range, after all, even in mid-August.


That last pic is priceless!!!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> That last pic is priceless!!!


Happy campers, we were not.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

My Favorite from August -








Hot long ride in the sun in the middle of just about nowhere...
It is this memory that I will have in mind during winter commutes.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Finally got my Kilo TT frame set built up (only waited over a year for the unbranded purple)
Initially put together with my ex's Pista bars with the Sweet Deda green tape.









Quick trip around Meadowbrook Park to make sure things still felt right. 









Yet most of my energies were getting prepared to move from central IL to central PA.
Before that- CENTURY! Went out with a few friends and some new people leaving Champaign heading toward the windfarms near Bloomington. It was pretty fun to ride through the farms. And those things are pretty big up close, especially when you usually see them in pieces on the highway. 









Then the move. Good group of friends to drive 700 miles there and back. 









My friend said the bikes, notably the reflective sidewalls on the Kilo helped considerably when following my Jetta at night. 









Found some more Kawasaki Green tape from PBK, and a DiaCompe brake.









The new apt, formerly a maternity hospital around the turn of the century. Still getting used to the things they call "hills" here. 4 of my bikes are single speeds. eek.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Potter Hill*

and a couple of other local pics from the area of Grafton,Ma. If you look closely in the first picture you can see Wachusett Mt in the background.


----------

